# grub2 installed in zfs partition

## mathabstrction

first, i installed grub2 with USE libzfs and -mutislot enabled.

after everything has done

#grub-probe /

segmetation fault

#grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

prompts with no outputs

#grub-install /dev/sda

segmentation fault

i suspect this is a bug.

----------

## vaxbrat

What does your /dev/sda partitioning look like?  To get things working with grub2 and btrfs I have to do something like this:

```
                                                cgdisk 0.8.10

                                             Disk Drive: /dev/sda

                                          Size: 500118192, 238.5 GiB

Part. #     Size        Partition Type            Partition Name

----------------------------------------------------------------

            1007.0 KiB  free space

   1        1024.0 KiB  BIOS boot partition       grub2bios

   2        500.0 MiB   Linux filesystem          boot

   3        238.0 GiB   Linux filesystem          root

```

----------

## mrbassie

Are you following Ryao's guide? https://github.com/ryao/zfs-overlay/blob/master/zfs-install

I had a go at that method (grub on zfs) a few months ago but decided on a seperate ext4 partition. Iirc I couldn't get it to work without downgrading to 0.6.3, installing grub and then upgrading again.

----------

## mathabstrction

 *mrbassie wrote:*   

> Are you following Ryao's guide? https://github.com/ryao/zfs-overlay/blob/master/zfs-install
> 
> I had a go at that method (grub on zfs) a few months ago but decided on a seperate ext4 partition. Iirc I couldn't get it to work without downgrading to 0.6.3, installing grub and then upgrading again.

 

what i had use ever since is #genkernel --zfs --install --ramdisk-modules --callback="emerge @module-rebuild zfs" all. but i have a question what if i use # genkernel --zfs --install --no-ramdisk-modules --callback="emerge @module-rebuild zfs" all.

----------

## mathabstrction

what is the difference of execution of the command above mentioned taking effect?

----------

## mathabstrction

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580442

----------

## mathabstrction

can zfs userland utilities be compatible with newest kernel?

----------

## mathabstrction

can zfs userland utilies of version 6.3 series be compatible with newest kernel?

----------

